# Looking iffy for Costa



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Something doesn't pass the sniff test...


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Costa is now just a brand for one of the mega glass companies. It will all be off-shored. Maui Jim as far as I know is still a small, US based sunglass company.

_"Charenton-le-Pont France-based Essilor acquired Costa in 2014, three years after buying another local sunglass company, StyleMark, which was based at the Ormond Beach airport business park.

Essilor merged with Italy-based *Luxottica* in 2017 to create the world’s largest maker of sunglasses, prescription and reading glasses and contact lenses. The combined company’s brands include Oakley, RayBan, Michael Kors and LensCrafters."_


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

sucks.

Smith is also owned by them, correct?


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> https://www.news-journalonline.com/...el-mar-to-shut-most-of-its-daytona-operations
> 
> wonder what future holds.


I've been wearing the same pair of Costa glasses for 15 years. Been through 2 sets of lenses and 3-4 sets of arms. On the last reorder of arms I was informed they no longer make my model (wave killers). I bought three sets. I was also informed that this was their number one seller.....my reply was " y'all discontinued your #1 seller?" She said it seems so. Still doesn't make sense to me


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

B_ONE said:


> sucks.
> 
> Smith is also owned by them, correct?


Safilo owns smith. They moved from Idaho to Italy about 5 or 6 years ago. Maui Jim and RCI are still independent as far as I know. I think Maui Jim is made in Illinois.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to do some work for Ray who started it. Cool guy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I wear sun cloud wonder who owns them


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I used to like them

Sent my fathoms in a few years ago and they sent me the new style fathoms with a rubber nose piece. It was a downgrade from the old ones. I use them as a backup pair on the boat but that's about it.

They did save my eye from an accident once. I was running a tiller and I hit something which sent my head into the battery that I hadn't permanently mounted yet. I did get a cut above my eye from the frame but the lens didn't break and my eye was fine. The Costas were fine.

My favorite thing about Costa was the automated recording they had. "It's summer and everyone is breaking their glasses" then it would roll into Jimmy buffet or the like.

I wear Maui Jim's now and haven't thought about glasses since


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They were going downhill on frame quality and customer service anyway. Good riddance. As soon as my three pair of Blackfins crap out I’ll get some Kaenons, Smiths or Maui Jims. 
Do any of these companies make everything in the USA any more?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

strike king at walmart $9.95
by the box full
destroy them so fast its the only answer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> strike king at walmart $9.95
> by the box full
> destroy them so fast its the only answer.


Shiiiiiit granny’s Blue Blockers son! Real old school.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wish I could click dislike Smack. Don’t like rap.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This is what happens when small companies are bought out by bigger ones. Often anyways. Should have saw where they first started. Small operation.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Permitchaser... Sun Cloud is the cheapie side of Smith... I like them a lot particularly since I’m very hard on my sunglasses...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sad for the loss of jobs in our state, couldn’t care less about Costa. Ever since they turned into a “status symbol” for high school kids to drive around in lifted pickup trucks (pre-YETI), their quality has been in the dump and they’ve refused to warranty anything.

They are just following the corporate wealth extraction model. They’ve established a reputation of quality and have mainstream appeal to keep selling. Production will move to China, quality will degrade much further, prices will stay the same. They will claim it’s built just as well as it’s always been, but they will fall apart much faster and not be as clear optically.

There’s a small chance they will keep building their top few models well, so they can keep the business of guides and people that are willing to pay max $. They can also continue pointing to those to pat themselves on the back about how great they are. 

Warranty service should actually improve, as if they can get production costs of a $250 pair of glasses down to ~ $12, they should be able to keep giving away new pairs until the end of time. I doubt that will be the case though, you’ll just get a message that says “Sorry about your luck, here’s a coupon for 30% off a new pair.”


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

If they move production over seas, I'm out. That is bull Sh!t.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

PG350 said:


> If they move production over seas, I'm out. That is bull Sh!t.


They’re made in China bro


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Daytona is a large distribution point. Home base, warranty/repair center and their ad/sales team.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Ocean Waves are amazing just saying


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

If anyone wears prescription glasses, I highly recommend Cocoons. They slip perfectly right over your prescriptions. Polarized and work very well. Bought a pair at a fly shop in Missouri a couple of years ago and they’re still like new. Think I paid about 60 bucks for them. Haven’t bought a pair of status symbol sunglasses in probably 20 years or so.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I’ve tried several different ‘over the prescription eyewear’ polarized glasses and none were comfortable. I finally bit the bullet and bought prescription Mauis. Love ‘em!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I've given up on expensive glasses. Calcutta glasses at the local tackle shop or my local hardware store can be had for 30 bucks or less. They keep the sun out and I can see fish. Win win.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

No difference in 30 dollar glasses and 230 dollar glasses nowadays


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Actually, the difference between my Mauis and everything else I’ve used is pretty significant.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Wiley X is family owned and I believe still U.S. made.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Isnt NATIVE eyewear owned by Costa ?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

hipshot said:


> Actually, the difference between my Mauis and everything else I’ve used is pretty significant.


Costa eclipses Maui lenses for sight fishing unfortunately. The 580 glass are simply the best lenses made and I have every brand mentioned here other than these cocoons or Ocean Waves. Yes the frames at costa have gone way down hill, but, the warranty has put the rubber back together endless times for me. I have yet to see better lenses than the 580g's. When I find some, I'll get them.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm on the Maui or Serengeti team. I switched away from Costa due to the warranty issues that others have mentioned. Ocean Waves are bitchin' too.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They’re made in China bro


The lens were made in usa.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> Costa eclipses Maui lenses for sight fishing unfortunately. The 580 glass are simply the best lenses made and I have every brand mentioned here other than these cocoons or Ocean Waves. Yes the frames at costa have gone way down hill, but, the warranty has put the rubber back together endless times for me. I have yet to see better lenses than the 580g's. When I find some, I'll get them.


Smith Chroma-pop is a very close 2nd IMHO for sight casting to the Costa 580g green mirror or silver copper. The Smith lens is a little brighter, similar to the Costa amber/copper no mirror, but I prefer a more copper color for the water I fish over the slightly more yellow tone of the Smiths.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Smith Chroma-pop is a very close 2nd IMHO for sight casting to the Costa 580g green mirror or silver copper. The Smith lens is a little brighter, similar to the Costa amber/copper no mirror, but I prefer a more copper color for the water I fish over the slightly more yellow tone of the Smiths.


I had 2 of those. 1 de-lammed and I gave the other to my Father-In-Law.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I've worn Oakley for close to 30 years, wore them before when I was in the USMC. I remember when they were USA made for years but they sold or bought out. Now with that being said, frames are still solid but lenses have truly gone downhill. I started buying aftermarket lenses from Fuse and they are incredibly good quality with a great warranty. I have swapped lenses in every pair I have with the Fuse polarized and they are great for everyday wear and the brown mirrors I have for fishing are second to none. I had considered a pair of Costa's but when I saw they were more of a status symbol I decided I'll stick with my Oakley's. I have a pair of Wiley X's for when I had a bike and they're great glasses too but right now I don't need anymore pairs.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

GAG8Tor. You most likely have never owned a pair of Maui Jims, mine are glass and fine optical glass. If you’re looking for the highest optical quality, glass is the way to go. Glass lenses are clearer than polycarbonate plastic and will provide you with the crispest visual experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Costa 580G green mirror are hard to beat. I’ll spot fish before the person on the bow more times than not except for my lady, she has eagle eyes.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Costa 580G green mirror are hard to beat. I’ll spot fish before the person on the bow more times than not except for my lady, she has eagle eyes.


I just won an award at work, and we use a points based recognition system tied to a website full of Sharper Image type crap no one wants. I was just going through there trying to figure out how I was going to spend 5,000 points on this crap and noticed they had Costa glasses. Just ordered myself a pair of Costa Cut Tortoise frames with mirror green 580P lenses. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have been wearing Costas for 30+ years and still own several pairs. The couple times I've had issues, the warranty claim was quick and easy. Did have to choose another style when one was discontinued but close match on the replacement. 

I was curious about the comments/claims about Smith Optics so bought a pair of polycarbonate lenses in copper to try. The style and fit on this particular pair is good, but Smith seems to be short on frame choices for various heads/face sizes. As far as optics, don't really notice a major difference between the Smiths and my poly Costas.

Have also tried Ocean Wave (they quickly delaminated) and use a gifted pair of Maui Jim's for driving. But for now, I'll stick with my Costa 580G green mirror for the flats and 580G gray for offshore. I know a few of the folks who work at Costa and hope their jobs are safe. The marketing has definitely shifted over the years from hardcore fishing to lifestyle, but corporate does support a lot of good causes like the plastic awareness campaign, etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I just won an award at work, and we use a points based recognition system tied to a website full of Sharper Image type crap no one wants. I was just going through there trying to figure out how I was going to spend 5,000 points on this crap and noticed they had Costa glasses. Just ordered myself a pair of Costa Cut Tortoise frames with mirror green 580P lenses. Thanks for the rec.


The polycarbonate will scratch very easily and are not as optically clear as the glass but are still very good!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

AO’s, now Smith. The Oscars were great, now they have mostly big fat bro frames, but still buy them. In 30 years have bought 3 pairs of Smith’s. Cause I broke them.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve never had a pair of Maui Jim’s. I used to wear Costas with the 580 lenses and I currently have a pair now. I agree they are awesome lenses and I would love a pair of prescription Costas. I just have a huge problem paying 800 bucks for something made in China to a company that sold out.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

My prescription Mauis were $600 and something with the full exam and prescription.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Bought my first pair of Costas in 1998 when I was in college. They’re long discontinued but I still have them and wear them on occasion. Second pair of Costas in like ‘03 were sacrificed to the Outer Banks surf in like ‘12. On my second pair of Zane in 580G green mirror because my first were stolen from my truck. 

I tried others like Native and Smith and Maui Jim and they just don’t compare. I’m not excessively hard on my glasses but I wear them hard and use them a lot. I now have a couple other pairs in Sunrise Mirror and Blue Mirror. The Sunrise is 580P and the blue are 400G. Other brands I’ve tried are comparable to the 400G or the polycarbonate. But they’re nowhere near as good as the 580G. They’re just not. And I’ve got a couple buddies who are ophthalmologists who don’t sell glasses but do eye surgery (unlike optometrists) and they are adamant that Costas have the best lenses. 

I’ve never had any QC issues with the frames either. I broke a pair (ear piece), paid S&H, and they fixed them at no additional cost. 

Wear what you want but to claim Costas are merely for status or not as good sounds ridiculous.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, I love my Rx 580G. Best sunglasses I’ve owned and I’ve had Maui Jim and Revo glass, which are good, too. Quality Glass and polycarbonate aren’t even in the same ballpark. Hope Costa doesn’t go away in case I ever lose the ones I have had for seven or eight years.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Von Zipper makes good glass. Their lifetime warranty is second to none. You send em in after 4 or 5 years of hard use and they give you store credit for retail amount. I’ve been with them for 15 years. Almost switched to Smith a couple years back but VZ just treats me too well. Have a pair of polarized plastic for the jobsite and polarized glass for the boat.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> Von Zipper makes good glass. Have a pair of polarized plastic for the jobsite.


ANSI approved?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> ANSI approved?


Negative. I’m the builder. No more tools for me. Clipboard or a transit level is all the labor I deal with now.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The polycarbonate will scratch very easily and are not as optically clear as the glass but are still very good!


For what I'm paying for them (nothing) if I get 6 months out of them it will be fine. If I like them, I'll buy a pair with glass lenses.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> For what I'm paying for them (nothing) if I get 6 months out of them it will be fine. If I like them, I'll buy a pair with glass lenses.


Just be careful wiping them and you’ll be good.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just be careful wiping them and you’ll be good.


I went back and looked and found another pair with glass lenses. I don't like the frames as much, but I'm planning to keep them just for fishing glasses, so not a big deal. Still costs me $0 out of pocket.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good deal!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I will add. The bottom of where you're fishing will aid or hinder the your eyes + glasses ability to see the fish your after. Homosassa requires a different lens than when I am in Jax, or clear water in the keys.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Copper and then amber are the standard lens shades for inshore shallow depths. Vermillion is nice for early am, low light conditions, gray for the harsh glare offshore. Green mirror or other tints are top layers for style and glare. But the base colors are still the same.

There are personal preferences, obviously, but those are the industry standards.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Green is opposite orange on the color wheel, green mirrors make the copper redfish pop out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I have both the Smith CromaPoP copper mirrored and the Costa 580g glass. The Smith’s are superior in lower light, the Costas in bright full sun


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Water Bound said:


> I have both the Smith CromaPoP copper mirrored and the Costa 580g glass. The Smith’s are superior in lower light, the Costas in bright full sun


I have the the Costas in the Sunrise Silver Mirror as well as the Green Mirror (which have the copper base) and the Sunrise Silver Mirror are excellent in lower light.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I have the the Costas in the Sunrise Silver Mirror as well as the Green Mirror (which have the copper base) and the Sunrise Silver Mirror are excellent in lower light.


I wear the silver mirrors when driving and low light. I’d like to try the silver sunrise lenses. Clouds kill my sight fishing!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wear the silver mirrors when driving and low light. I’d like to try the silver sunrise lenses. Clouds kill my sight fishing!


The sunrise silver mirror 580G is hands down the best lowlight lense there is. And yes I’ve tried many other brands.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I am on the Costa wagon, used to think it was a bunch of hype but I got the 580G green and they are pretty good. They will scratch however, if you drop them on a dry oyster bed lens down. Another thing is to wear your polarized glasses driving when it is raining hard, it will help you see farther. It is kind of like when you take video with your phone of the hard rain and it doesn't come out looking all that bad. If you search hard enough you can find them half price of retail on the internet and once a year at Cavenders boot city. 
The lenses are made in Daytona Beach, Florida and the frames can be made in Taiwan, China, Japan or Mauritius, depending on the style. They are moving operations to other states and laying people off in Daytona.
https://www.wesh.com/article/costa-del-mar-closing-majority-of-its-daytona-beach-operations/30152972


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Snakesurf said:


> lenses are made in Daytona Beach, Florida and the frames can be made in Taiwan, China, Japan or Mauritius, depending on the style.


I actually think they import the lenses as blanks and then apply their coatings here in the USA. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> If anyone wears prescription glasses, I highly recommend Cocoons. They slip perfectly right over your prescriptions. Polarized and work very well. Bought a pair at a fly shop in Missouri a couple of years ago and they’re still like new. Think I paid about 60 bucks for them. Haven’t bought a pair of status symbol sunglasses in probably 20 years or so.


Bought a pair at wally world for 20.00 i will never go back to those exspensive over priced crap again..had costa titanium, smith, but a freind said try the ones at walmart, i did and they clip over easy and work perfectly..


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, Wally World never sells any crap.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I’ve had nothing but bad experiences with Costa; from marginal lens quality to poor build quality. 

I think Maui’s are much better quality but they suck for vis in anything other than low light. 

Smith’s are great for vis but the lenses scratch easily. 

Im just getting into RCI. We shall see.


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

For many years I wore Action Optics (Smith); always thought they were darn good shades. Costa glass lenses are fantastic. My only gripe about Costa and always has been is the fit. Most of their shades have a wide bridge/ nose piece. I found that they are always falling off my face. Tried on a pair of Maui for shits and grins.. outstanding fit, and the glass lense looks to be as good if not better than Costa’s


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Costas rubber is crap. They don't recommend using sun screen with it.... Explain to me how that works?

It doesn't and the rubber ends up looking like buggers


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Divas


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Skiff - 60k - Hells bay 
Push pole - Gloomis - 1k
Fly rod combo - Gloomis/Tibor - $1200
Sunglasses - Kmart special - $10

This is how I roll.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> Skiff - 60k - Hells bay
> Push pole - Gloomis - 1k
> Fly rod combo - Gloomis/Tibor - $1200
> Sunglasses - Kmart special - $10
> ...


The permit in your avatar is so legit.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Costas rubber is crap. They don't recommend using sun screen with it.... Explain to me how that works?
> 
> It doesn't and the rubber ends up looking like buggers


that’s not the case anymore. They have changed up the build up of the rubber they use and it holds up AWESONE! I have not had a single issue with the rubber on the frames.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

sotilloa1078 said:


> that’s not the case anymore. They have changed up the build up of the rubber they use and it holds up AWESONE! I have not had a single issue with the rubber on the frames.


As of when? The last pair I bought have already been returned for warranty repair. 

Maybe they were just old stock they had at Costa when I ordered them from them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> that’s not the case anymore. They have changed up the build up of the rubber they use and it holds up AWESONE! I have not had a single issue with the rubber on the frames.


BWAHAHAHA! Yeah that’s what they told me too after I sent back all three pair of my Blackfins to them for replacement frames due to rubber coming loose. They redesigned the frames and I have three pair with rubber coming off again. Don’t believe everything they tell you. I still love my lenses and how the frames fit but the rubber adhesive they use is shit.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If you love Costas lenses, but hate the rubber on the arms. Heatshrink them with thin wall heatshrink. No more rubber issues.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the reefton frames and use them ALL the time have not had a single issue with the rubber.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> If you love Costas lenses, but hate the rubber on the arms. Heatshrink then with thin wall heatshrink. No more rubber issues.


Dude I’m doing this. Great idea.


----------

